# depurando inicio (rc.log)

## upszot

Hola gente..

  Estoy tratando de limpiar algunas cositas en la maquina, y le toco la hora al init...

  El tema es el siguiente... al revizar  /var/log/rc.log me encontre con estos carteles...

 *Quote:*   

>  * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be
> 
>  * removed in the future.
> 
>  * Please use extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands.
> ...

  Por lo que entiendo el archivo "/etc/conf.d/modules" quedo obsoleto y ahora tengo q poner las cosas dentro de "/etc/modprobe.d/"

El estado de mis archivos esta asi..

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/modules |grep -v ^#

modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} vboxdrv vboxnetflt vboxnetadp"

module_vboxdrv_args_2_6=""

modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} acpi-cpufreq"

upszot@M1530 ~ $ ls -l  /etc/modprobe.d/

total 40

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1216 May  6  2009 aliases.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1108 Dec  6  2009 alsa.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  950 Jan  3 02:14 blacklist.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1138 Nov 10  2010 bond.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  122 May  6  2009 i386.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  549 Nov 19  2010 lirc.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  647 Mar  7 02:03 nvidia.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  537 Jan  3 02:14 pnp-aliases.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  299 Sep  5  2011 ppp.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  196 Sep  1  2011 usb-load-ehci-first.conf

upszot@M1530 ~ $ uname -r

3.1.10-gentoo-r1

```

Estuve buscando información pero no me quedo muy claro...

(Separando por partes...)

*Inicio de modulos automaticos...

Quiero mover los modulos de virtualbox y cpufrequency dentro de modprobe.d para que los levante... el tema es q 

1. no se donde ponerlos.. o si existe algun archivo general 

2  si creo uno con el nombre_que_quiera.conf 

3. si copio tal cual las lineas ( modules_2_6="${modules_2_6} acpi-cpufreq"  )  (lo que no me cierra aca es eso de 2_6 ... eso me suena a numeración de kernel... pero ahora como verán estoy con 3.1.xx   y en el grub también tengo kernels 2.6... como tendría q ponerlo para que los modulos levanten en ambas versiones de kernels?

*ALSA...  *Quote:*   

> M1530 modprobe.d # /etc/init.d/alsasound status
> 
>  * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be
> 
>  * removed in the future.
> ...

   Alguien me puede decir que son esos comandos "extra_xxxxx" 

Edit: me acabo de dar cuenta que  tengo un par de archivos mas...(en total 4 lugares con modulos)

"/etc/modules.conf" , "/etc/modprobe.conf" , "/etc/modprobe.d/"  "/etc/conf.d/modules"

Cual de todos estos son los que quedan activos?

Saludos

----------

## opotonil

Para cargar los modulos usa "/etc/conf.d/modules", mas informacion: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/openrc-migration.xml

En cuanto a los "extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands." es que necesitas actualizar algunos scripts de inicio, prueba con:

```

emerge -1av $(grep "^[[:space:]]*opts=" /etc/init.d/* | cut -d : -f 1 | grep -v "\\.sh$" | xargs qfile -CSq | uniq)

```

Salu2.

----------

## upszot

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Para cargar los modulos usa "/etc/conf.d/modules", mas informacion: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/openrc-migration.xml
> 
> En cuanto a los "extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands." es que necesitas actualizar algunos scripts de inicio, prueba con:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Gracias..

Solucione el problema de los modulos y eso de los comandos con el emerge q me pasaste..

lo unico que me queda es  *Quote:*   

> ntp-client        |Exiting, name server cannot be used: Temporary failure in name resolution (-3) * Failed to set clock
> 
>  [ !! ]
> 
> ntp-client        | * ERROR: ntp-client failed to start
> ...

  no se por que tira error al iniciar este servicio.. aunque si ejecuto 

```
/etc/init.d/ntp-client start 
```

despues de que termino de iniciar todo, se startea sin problemas..encontre este post en el foro en ingles https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6720286.html no entiendo mucho ingles, pero me parece entender que el problema es pq no esta iniciado la red cuando se ejecuta esto..

yo actualmente tengo asi..

```
M1530 upszot # rc-update show -v |grep net

                local | battery      default nonetwork                        

             net.eth0 |                                                       

             net.eth1 |                                                       

               net.lo |                                                       

            net.wlan0 |                                                       

            net.wlan1 |                                                       

            net.wlan3 |                                                       

             netmount | battery      default                                  

              network | 

M1530 upszot # ls -l /etc/conf.d/ |grep net

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  243 Feb 25 19:18 net

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   29 Sep  1  2011 net.eth0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   29 Sep  1  2011 net.wlan0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   29 Sep  1  2011 net.wlan1.wpa_supplicant.ok

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   29 Sep  1  2011 net.wlan3

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2781 Feb 25 19:18 network

M1530 upszot # diff /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 /etc/conf.d/net.wlan0 

M1530 upszot # diff /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 /etc/conf.d/net.wlan1.wpa_supplicant.ok 

M1530 upszot # diff /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 /etc/conf.d/net.wlan3                   

M1530 upszot # diff /etc/conf.d/net /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 

1,4c1

< # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

< # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

< # please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

< # in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

---

> modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

M1530 upszot # vi /etc/conf.d/net.wlan0 

M1530 upszot # cat /etc/conf.d/net.wlan0 

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

M1530 upszot # rc-update show -v |grep suppli                        

       wpa_supplicant |   

```

 No se en que momento se inician las redes... ni como hacer para agregarle como dependencia a ntp-client que se inicie despues de la red..

Saludos

----------

## agdg

Debes de colocar net.lo en boot y net.ethX en default. Eso debería resolver el problema.

```
rc-update add net.lo boot

rc-update add net.ethX default
```

----------

